# Can tarantulas drink something other than water?



## aenigmatica8 (Sep 21, 2011)

This may sound odd, but I've ALWAYS had the urge to give my tarantulas juice, or milk or something other than just plain water. It just seems like they might want some added nutrients lol. Are there any specific vitamin/nourishment needs for tarantulas? Have you ever heard of giving them another liquid?

P.S.: No, I would never do it unless I know it's good for them!


----------



## Shell (Sep 21, 2011)

Juice and milk is not healthy for other pets, so no it's not something I would ever give my tarantulas. 

I have never heard of anyone giving their spiders anything other than water, and any specific nutrient requirements would be met with the food they are eating. Calcium is typically frowned upon for tarantulas, so milk would really be out, and juice, well it's not really the healthiest thing to begin with, and those are just some of the reasons I wouldn't do it.

Definitely not needed and never something I would even consider.


----------



## wesker12 (Sep 21, 2011)

they can drink roach soup


----------



## Verneph (Sep 22, 2011)

Of course they can!  My G. rosea sips some warm milk every morning and my P. irminia drinks her coffee black!  *smacked*

Okay, seriously, basically what Shell said.  I can't imagine a T would even go for a drink that wasn't water, and even if they did it would probably do more harm than good.

On top of that, leaving out juice or milk leads to the issue of the liquids spoiling.  Water can sit around for a while and remain safe to consume.  Juice will go bad quickly, and milk will start to sour (and smell) even faster.  

So yea, basically don't even try it.  The best way to get additional vitamins into your T is to gutload whatever you feed them.  Try giving your feeders some fruit or tropical fish food before you feed them to your T's.


----------



## BrettG (Sep 22, 2011)

Nothing but Beer  for our T's. They get wings on the weekend if they are good....Just noticed the ultra sweet edit when you mention a brand,LOL.....


----------



## ijmccollum (Sep 22, 2011)

Do they get the bleu cheese dip too?  Just please don't tell me you give them the ranch.:laugh:


----------



## ruca49 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have trouble believing that this is a serious question.


----------



## MB623 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Stick with water*

Gatorade has essential electrolytes that tarantulas need.:laugh:


----------



## jam5906 (Sep 23, 2011)

a bit of Miller Light will slow Poecilotheria's down to a manageable speed... NO I'd stick with water


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2011)

To answer your question, no, the only exception being my GBB.  He likes to tip back a 40 every once in a while.


----------



## BillMNJ (Sep 23, 2011)

Love it...


----------



## CRose801 (Sep 23, 2011)

Brawndo... it has electrolytes...what Ts crave

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hellion299 (Sep 23, 2011)

It's Friday, so my Ts are sending me to the liquor store now to get Jagermeister.


----------



## BillMNJ (Sep 23, 2011)

Now ur talkin! Cheers all!


----------



## kylestl (Sep 23, 2011)

I love how everyone continues to add on lame jokes that all sound the same. To the OP, let them have their fun, they think they are funny  Stick to water. The stuff that is added to milk and juice alone is enough for me not to give it too them.


----------



## BillMNJ (Sep 23, 2011)

So much for a sense of humor... I on the other hand think that is what makes this board special.

I'm sure I speak for all (I hope) in saying that no offense to the OP is intended.

Actually, If any of you have had kids, I was thinking of PediaLyte which is a mineral and electrolyte supplement for infants that are dehydtrated and you can get in any Shoprite. It looks/tastes just like water, more or less and I can't imagine it would be harmful.

So, a valid response to the OP. We're just kidding with ya bud.

Opinion's?


----------



## jam5906 (Sep 23, 2011)

well if we are being serious now what about just a bit of sugar water?  I have never done it but i can't imagine it to be all that bad, maybe to give a boost after a long shipping journey.  As for electrolytes (salt basically), at least in humans, can cause dehydration unless you are very active, when you sweat you lose water and salt, electrolytes replace the salt and keep us at the right level, and gives a boost of carbs (sugar)... spiders don't sweat so adding any salt could be bad but the carbs may be helpful... I don't know just thinking about this it is a fun one!!!


----------



## BrettG (Sep 23, 2011)

Personally,water is just the best option. I have never seen a bottle of PediaLyte or Gatoraide in the jungle/desert.Just give them what nature provides and they will be fine


----------



## paassatt (Sep 23, 2011)

BrettG said:


> Personally,water is just the best option. I have never seen a bottle of PediaLyte or Gatoraide in the jungle/desert.Just give them what nature provides and they will be fine


Agreed. Nature wins. Water is provided by rain, rivers, lakes, et cetera and that means water is the way to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrJohn (Sep 23, 2011)

I give my OBTs a mix of Kettle One and sweet vermouth. I put two crickets and a roach on a toothpick, instead of two olives and an onion. The only down side is they web the hell out of all my nice martini glasses. Cheers!


----------



## kylestl (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't fix something if it isn't broken.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## synyster (Sep 23, 2011)

Results of tests conducted towards spiders with caffeine, alchool and drugs. Enjoy!

[YOUTUBE]sHzdsFiBbFc[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AShraderJr (Sep 23, 2011)

HaHaHa Fantastic Vid!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BillMNJ (Sep 24, 2011)

Yea, nice one! Look, guys just trying to be fair and not get yelled @ or seen as elitist. I think it is worth further discussion.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Sep 24, 2011)

synyster said:


> Results of tests conducted towards spiders with caffeine, alchool and drugs. Enjoy!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sHzdsFiBbFc[/YOUTUBE]


holy bejeezus syn i havent seen that video in AGES. it made me laff so hard i cried.


----------



## Shell (Sep 24, 2011)

BillMNJ said:


> I think it is worth further discussion.


No further discussion needed. They don't need anything other than water, end of discussion. Nothing elitist about saying it, that's all there is to say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackbeard (Sep 24, 2011)

I used to share a few Belgian lagers with my P. irminia but she's an angry drunk who doesn't know her limits so I had to talk her into taking ganja and a can of soda instead.
Let me tell you those glass enclosures are great for hot boxing!


----------



## mattg70 (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL...love it....


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm going to necro this thread with my 2 cents because this is interesting.

In Southeast Asia they have a betting bloodsport called spider fighting. If people in Western countries breed tarantulas (with the positive outcome of increasing animals available in the market), the Southeast Asian "condition" orb weavers in preparation of a fight to the death.

The spider that is best conditioned is typically the victor, and the loser usually ends up dead.

Now this is where it gets interesting. The best-conditioned spiders are hydrated exclusively with morning dew collected from plant folliage instead of tap water.

They also get supplemental fluid as an integral part of their conditioning: cows milk, intravenous fluid with glucose (the one used on patients in hospitals) fed orally ofcourse not via injection. Potential champions are not allowed to cannibalize on dead arachnids, only winged insects.

Surely if one of these regimen is detrimental, then those spiders, say who drank IV fluids, will lose more often than win against those that were not fed such an unhealthy concotion? But it's the exact opposite.


----------



## Paul1126 (Aug 19, 2017)

I give my Ts two protein shakes a day my Smithi molted today and is ripped as Hell

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## darkness975 (Aug 19, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I'm going to necro this thread with my 2 cents because this is interesting.
> 
> In Southeast Asia they have a betting bloodsport called spider fighting. If people in Western countries breed tarantulas (with the positive outcome of increasing animals available in the market), the Southeast Asian "condition" orb weavers in preparation of a fight to the death.
> 
> ...



Have the long-term health effects been studied?


----------



## Jason Brantley (Aug 19, 2017)

Gatorade.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 19, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> Have the long-term health effects been studied?


Most of the time there is no long term because the spiders are unfortunately pitted against each other (always 1 versus 1) to the death.


----------



## Mila (Aug 19, 2017)

I used to give my male tarantula stella Artois but then he started beating up the female and forcing her to breed so I had to stop

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Mila (Aug 19, 2017)

Spiders do not have the gene that produces the enzyme to break down lactose (some humans don't either I.e lactose intolerant people) so I imagine it's a really quick way to make your tarantula very ill

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Aug 19, 2017)

I have to wonder why the OP could've thought milk in particular could be okay for a spider. Milk is produced by mammals to be fed to their babies, and humans are the ONLY mammal that can drink milk during adolescence and adulthood, as well as the only mammal that can drink the milk of other animals. Some humans can't do that either, they're lactose intolerant. So why would a spider be able to safely drink the stuff? They're not even mammals, not even closely related.


----------



## Mila (Aug 19, 2017)

lots of mammals can drink other mammals milk and some birds can too. its just a thing that mammals and only mammals can do

Reactions: Like 1


----------

